# Orchestral String Runs - Update 2.1



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Guys,

today we´re releasing the new 2.1 update for Orchestral String Runs.

Time has changed and Kontakt 5 is a huge step forward for sample-developers like us. Orchestral String Runs uses special algorithms, scripts and modules to make it so flexible as possible. With a new update for OSR2-users, we´re happy to announce that all the tempo-synced patches are now working with the new and much better sounding TimeMachine Pro from Native Instruments.

*Features and fixes*

- All tempo-synced instruments are updated and working now with the new TimeMachine Pro, which has a much better time-stretching algorithm.

- All crossfade-scripts are updated and the transitions between the several dynamic-layers are much smoother now.
With an additional slider, you´ve the possibility to change the dynamic range from pp to ff. That´s a great feature to set the dynamic range of the OSR sustain-patches to the range of other string-libraries.

- RUNS BUILDER:
-> the fine adjustments sliders are working now for every slot.
-> The octatonic-issue with several figures is fixed now.

- RUNS TRANSITIONS PATCH:
Now you´ve the possibility to add more accents (stacc-notes) with the modwheel (cc1). If you pull up the modwheel to over 121, you´ll hear the staccato-samples only. That´s great to end a phrase with a single, short note.

- New espressivo-patches available.
- [OSR] Celli+Basses Sustained_Espr_Xfade
- [OSR] Violins+Violas Sustained_Espr_Xfade
- [OSR] Whole Ensemble Sustained_Espr_Xfade


Please be sure, that you need OSR 2.0 and Kontakt 5.01+ (or Kontakt Player 5.01+) installed on your system.

Every customer got an e-mail from us with the download-link.
If you recieved now e-mail from us, here is the download-link:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/sjlaks_OSR_update_2.1_csjntskdba730dn0wns/osr_update_2.1.zip


We wish you many inspiring moments with the new features of OSR 2.1.

All the best,

Hendrik


----------



## artinro (Jan 14, 2012)

Outstanding! Thank you Hendrik.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 14, 2012)

Superb, Hendrik, thank you! Look forward to playing with this tomorrow or Monday. Just checking this still works with Kontakt Player?


----------



## playz123 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you, Hendrik. Your ongoing updates for OSR are greatly appreciated........frank





noiseboyuk @ Sat Jan 14 said:


> Superb, Hendrik, thank you! Look forward to playing with this tomorrow or Monday. Just checking this still works with Kontakt Player?


 Guy, in one of the accompanying documents, Hendrik mentions "If you ́re using Kontakt 4 only, please download the free Kontakt Player 5 from the Native Instruments website:", so that suggests that K5 Player will indeed work.


----------



## jleckie (Jan 14, 2012)

There are many who would rather not update to K5. Will there be any fixes for K4 or are we stuck until we upgrade?


----------



## playz123 (Jan 14, 2012)

jleckie @ Sat Jan 14 said:


> There are many who would rather not update to K5. Will there be any fixes for K4 or are we stuck until we upgrade?




From the documents: "The new OSR 2.1 patches requires the latest version of Kontakt or Kontakt Player (5.01 +)."


----------



## audiot (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you very much for the update! Excellent support. I look forward to test the new features.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 15, 2012)

playz123 @ Sun Jan 15 said:


> Guy, in one of the accompanying documents, Hendrik mentions "If you ́re using Kontakt 4 only, please download the free Kontakt Player 5 from the Native Instruments website:", so that suggests that K5 Player will indeed work.



And indeed it does!

Just had the briefest of plays - wow, this is now the product I always hoped for I think! Yes, Time Machine Pro makes a huge difference (and also rediscovered the 2.0 transitions patch, I'd been inadvertently using 1.0 - great things are possible with this!). Thanks Hendrik for all the ongoing hard work and free support you've put into this library.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 15, 2012)

H., would you ever consider releasing the runs builder as a separate Kontakt enhancing app that could be used with other libraries as well? I would particularly love to have it for woodwinds. Is it even doable? If not, I certainly understand.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments on the update.

@Jay: The Runs Builder can't work with other libraries, because we've recorded every figure like they appear in the GUI.
So you can't use that script with single staccato-notes or something else.
But great that you like the concept!

All the best,

Hendrik


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 15, 2012)

Hendrik-Schwarzer @ Sun Jan 15 said:


> Thanks for the kind comments on the update.
> 
> @Jay: The Runs Builder can't work with other libraries, because we've recorded every figure like they appear in the GUI.
> So you can't use that script with single staccato-notes or something else.
> ...



I had a felling that was the case. And yes, I LOVE the concept.


----------



## Winslow (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Hendrik,

thanks a lot for the update! TimeMachine Pro really is a great improvement. I also like the possibility to switch to stac in the runs transitions patch.


Cheers,

Winslow


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 17, 2012)

I love the transitions 2.1 patches. I emailed Hendrik and he indicated that the transitions patches have to each live in thier own instances of Kontakt in order for the multi script to run properly. I'm wondering if I can add a second instance of K5 to VEP and change the midi channels of one of the runs transition patches so that they can return on the same buss bqck to DP.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Hendrik. I really appreciate you making this a 'living' library. It really is amazing the 'realism' OSR adds to cues.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 17, 2012)

It is a great update - much appreciated Hendrik!



I did however just update the Kontakt 5 player(didn't go full yet) to the latest 5.02 update and am noticing problems in the Runs Builder Patches. I updated since I heard there was a big CPU improvement when using Time Machine PRO patches - There is - but I can no longer play notes polyphonically on the Runs Builder 2.0 patches since the update - anyone else notice this?




Ryan


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 21, 2012)

Hendrik,

Thanks for the update! 


I dont know if this is a possibility in the future but can you include round robin for Measured tremelo?

A lot of times, action music needs the same line repeated over a few bars or just even playing measured tremelo on the same note....

Its a great alternative to the zimmer spic patterns. Williams uses it a lot.


Thanks for the wonderful possibilities, OSR makes mock-ups very realistic...


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Consona (Jun 28, 2012)

IMO. If you added some legato possibilities and maybe spiccato or some other articulations, OSR would be great all in one string library solution. Just a little step further and it would surpass other libraries by far with it's tempo-synced articulations and all that stuff.


----------



## Malo (Jun 28, 2012)

> IMO. If you added some legato possibilities and maybe spiccato or some other articulations, OSR would be great all in one string library solution. Just a little step further and it would surpass other libraries by far with it's tempo-synced articulations and all that stuff.



Yes, but do that at Teldex for Berlin Strings! :wink:


----------



## radec (Jul 5, 2012)

i thought the same for symphonic sphere, if it had legato patches it would be a great introductory all in one string lib with cool extras


----------

